# الكنيسة تدرس مبادرة "الإخوان"



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

الكنيسة تدرس مبادرة "الإخوان"
الاثنين, 21 مارس 2011 15:39 
كتب - عبدالوهاب شعبان:


أكد مصدر كنسي مطلع أن الاتصال الهاتفي الذي جرى أمس الأحد بين البابا شنودة الثالث، ود. محمد بديع مرشد جماعة الإخوان ، يعكس احتفاظ البابا بعلاقة طيبة مع كل الأطياف.
وقال المصدر لـ"بوابة الوفد: "إن الكنيسة سوف تدرس مبادرة المرشد بلقاء الشباب القبطي للرد على مخاوفهم من "الجماعة"، لافتا إلى احتمالية لقاء قريب يجمع بين البابا والمرشد "بالمقر البابوي.

من جانبه قال الباحث القبطي د.رفيق حبيب: ان اتصال المرشد بـ"البابا" أحدث تغييرا مهما في العلاقة بينهما، لافتا إلى أن فتح قنوات الاتصال، ومفهوم الحوار سيدفعان إلى فهم أكثر للمواقف الغامضة .

وقال حبيب: "إن الضغوط التي مارسها النظام السابق على الكنيسة تسببت في إثارة "القلق والهواجس "بين الجانبين، مشيرا إلى أن التعارف بين الكنيسة والإخوان سوف ينمو بشكل كبير، كما أن التعارف سيحقق الشرط الأول لـ"التعايش".

وأعرب حبيب عن تفاؤله تجاه مبادرة المرشد الداعية إلى عقد لقاءات مع شباب الأقباط للرد على تساؤلاتهم حول "منهج الجماعة"، لافتا إلى أن إتمامها "مسألة وقت".

http://www.alwafd.org/index.php?opt...ة-الإخوان&catid=102:الشارع+السياسي&Itemid=105​


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2011)

*ليس لهم امان*
*هؤلاء الاخوان*
*والتاريخ يحكى ذلك*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 مارس 2011)

*إن كان الخبر صحيحاً ، فلماذا لم تعلن عنه الكنيسة علانية ، وليس من خلال مصدر متخفى

فلماذا يتخفى هذا المصدر الذى يصفونه بالكنسى !!!!

هل فى مضمون الخبر ما يستحق التخفى !!!!!!!!!!!!!

البابا شنوده منذ البداية ، يتعامل مع كل الأطياف بلا إستثناء ، ومبدأة هو "عدم الخصام"
فلماذا يتخفى هذا المصدر الذى يصفونه بالكنسى !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_KsyS4I57LI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

*اتمسكن لما تتمكن*
*و علي راي فضيلة الشيخ الامام العلامه يونس شلبي ... *
*" الراجل بيفكرنا كاورك" *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 مارس 2011)

*انا ارفض اى علاقه معاهم من اى نوع وتحت اى مسمى
فغرضهم معروف ونيتهم مفضوحه
ولن يحدث ما يسعون ا ليه *


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

*احترسوا...تقية المسلم شغالة الله ينور الان*
*هذا جزء من خطة الاخوان و حملتهم الانتخابية استعدادا للانتخابات القادمه*
*و بعد نجاحهم و نوالهم ما يريدون سيذيقون الاقباط الهوان*
*اتمسكن.. لما تتمكن*

*اليس هذا الرجل هو مرشد نفس الجماعة القذرة التي سبق و تقدمت بطلب لمجلس الشعب لفرض الجزية علي الاقباط و حرمانهم من الانضمام لصفوف الجيش ؟؟؟؟*​ 

*و علي راي فضيلة الشيخ الامام العلامه يونس شلبي ... *
*" الراجل بيفكرنا كاورك" *​


----------



## انجي حنا (21 مارس 2011)

*هم حسو بقوتنا علشان كدة كل واحد هيرشح نفسة هيقول اصالح المسيحين
ربنا موجود
*


----------



## soso a (21 مارس 2011)

*
انا مش مرتاح ليهم خـــــــــــــــلاص 

بس اكيد البابا ليه حكمه 

رب المجد يعطيه الحكمه ويعمل الصالح *​


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2011)

*ملاقوش خير فى المسلمين جايين يكسبوا بنط عندنا 
يا حزب مالوش مسمى 
يا كل يوم بشكل
مرة دينية اخوان مسلمين 
مرة سياسية الحرية والعدالة 
وعلى كل لون يا باطيستا 
اكتر ناس متمرسين سياسيا حاليا( على الساحة دلوقتى )  هما الاخوان 
والسياسة لعبة قذرة 
وياريت يفكوهم من الدقون والجلاليب 
لانها اساءة للاسلام اللى مش ناقص اساءات 
فبعيدا عن شيطانية الاسلام ورسوله 
بقى يستخدم كستار لاغراض سياسية دنيئة 
*​


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

*تقية المسلم شغالة الله ينور الان*
*--------------------------*
تقية من ايه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *تقية المسلم شغالة الله ينور الان*
> *--------------------------*
> تقية من ايه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*رخص لكم الكذب في ثلاث*​*1...2...3*
*مش مكانه هنا ..تعالي لي الحوار الاسلامي*​


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *رخص لكم الكذب في ثلاث​*
> *1...2...3*
> *مش مكانه هنا ..تعالي لي الحوار الاسلامي*​


 

يعنى خوفا من ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> يعنى خوفا من ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*اذهب للحوار الاسلامى*
*القسم للاخبار فقط*
*كفاك تشتيت فى الموضوع*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> يعنى خوفا من ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*بحسب الفكر الاخواني الرعديد ..خوفا من ان يستعين المسيحيين بايد الامريكان القويه اللي ممكن تدي الاخوان علي قفاهم لو تخطوا الحدود
جبت لك من الاخر اهو ...ابيض كده و اللا نقول كمان ؟؟؟؟
​*


----------



## تيمو (21 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة

انتو إخوان ، وأبناء وطن واحد ... فلو كان هناك مبادرة لتقارب وجهات النظر ، صدقوني ممكن تحولوها لصالحكم وتكسبوا بذلك مكاسب حقيقية على أرض الواقع

شكراً


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *بحسب الفكر الاخواني الرعديد ..خوفا من ان يستعين المسيحيين بايد الامريكان القويه اللي ممكن تدي الاخوان علي قفاهم لو تخطوا الحدود​*
> *جبت لك من الاخر اهو ...ابيض كده و اللا نقول كمان ؟؟؟؟*​


 
على قفاهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اومال هيلارى كلينتون جاية تحك ليه!!
وشباب الثورة رفضوا يقابلوها!!!!!!
بلاش شغل القرعة الى بتتباها بشعر بت اختها
-------------------------------------------------
طيب لما يخلصوا من بوس الجزم فى افغانستان
ويعرفوا يعملوا حاجة مع حسب الله
يبقى يجوا يدوهم على قفاهم


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> اومال هيلارى كلينتون جاية تحك ليه!!


*هيلارى كلينتون كانت جاية تشد ودان عصام شرف و تعلم حكومتك الاسلاميه الادب و ابسط مبادئ  التعايش و قبول الاخر و احترام معتقدات الغير  و تجبرها علي التزام العدل و الادب رغما عن انف اسلامك الجبان بعد ما اخبار هدم كنيسة اطفيح وصلتهم في امريكا*​


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2011)

*مممممم غريب*​


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> على قفاهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> اومال هيلارى كلينتون جاية تحك ليه!!
> وشباب الثورة رفضوا يقابلوها!!!!!!
> بلاش شغل القرعة الى بتتباها بشعر بت اختها
> ...


*احترم نفسك 
الحك دة تلاقيه من رزولك  ومن اتباعه اصحاب الفكر اللى زى الدين الشيطانى اللى بيدعوله 
كلمة سافله تانيه منك بطرد 
اعتبره تحذير

*​


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

*دلوقتى فى شباب ثورة بيحاسب*
*اما موضوع الكنيسة  الحاجة الوحيدة الى تمنع العداء هو سلوك المسيحيين مش ماما هيلارى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> ويعرفوا يعملوا حاجة مع حسب الله


*هههههههه
حسب الله مين يا حاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ناقص تقول كمان ان الامريكان خايفين من رياو سكينه​*


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *هههههههه​*
> *حسب الله مين يا حاج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *ناقص تقول كمان ان الامريكان خايفين من رياو سكينه*​


 
ماهى الناس الى بتبوس  عتبة السفارة الامريكية هم بس الى بيخافوا منهم


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *الكلام ده ايام مبارك ابو قرنين*
> *دلوقتى فى شباب ثورة بيحاسب*
> *اما موضوع الكنيسة  الحاجة الوحيدة الى تمنع العداء هو سلوك المسيحيين مش ماما هيلارى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


*يا ما جربنا الادب و الموده معاكم ..ما نفعش
صنف ما يحترمش غير القوى.. و ما يخافش غير من الكرباج ..و ما يستحيش من اي فعل دنئ و قذر ​*


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2011)

*عيب يا محترم تغلط فى واحد اكبر من ابوك 
ولا هو الاحترام الاسلامى بيقولك اغلط فى الناس عادى طالما مش على مزاجك 
مش هكررلك تانى تحذيرات ولا تلومن الا نفسك 
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> ماهى الناس الى بتبوس  عتبة السفارة الامريكية هم بس الى بيخافوا منهم



*اغلبية المسلمين في مصر علي استعداد للسجود حتي علي عتبة السفارة الامريكيه في سبيل الحصول علي تاشيرة دخول
و بعدين يا مسلم يا جاحد..انت لحم اكتافك من خير الامريكان اللي مش عاجبينك دول​*


----------



## sony_33 (21 مارس 2011)

*بالعكس انا موافق على هذة المبادرة ولية لا 
نسمع منهم حيقولو اية ونفكر ونفكر
ام اننا نرفض فهذا انغلاق منا وتؤخذ علينا 
وساعتها حيقولو احنا مدينا ايدينا وانتو الى رفضتو*​


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اغلبية المسلمين في مصر علي استعداد للسجود حتي علي عتبة السفارة الامريكيه في سبيل الحصول علي تاشيرة دخول​*
> *و بعدين يا مسلم يا جاحد..انت لحم اكتافك من خير الامريكان اللي مش عاجبينك دول*​


 

اكلم عن نفسكك


----------



## oesi no (21 مارس 2011)

*عمال تغلط شمال ويمين وسكتنا 
لكن جاهل سياسيا ومخدوع وبتغلط فى اى حد مش عاجبك 
راجع نفسك وراجع دينك 
راجع اخوانك اللى كل يوم بمنظر مرة حزب دينى ولن نتنازل عن الاخوان المسلمين الحزب الدينى على مدار 30 سنة واكتر والاسلام هو الحل والسيوف   فى عهد ( المحتل اللى بتتكلم عنه دلوقتى ) 
ولا تعرف الراجل دة قدم ايه للبلد فى ال 15 سنة الاولى من حكمه لمصر
والمحتل ده قالها 
سيحكم التاريخ 
مش انا ومش انت  
ثم يتحولوا الى حزب سياسيى  بعد قيام الثورة المصرية وبعد الفراغ السياسي  من اجل القفز على السلطة 
واكن الناس عمى 
بس تعرف 
المسلمين فعلا طلع منهم العمى كتير اوى   
والعمى السياسي دة مش غلط او عيب 
لكن انك تنسب اللى حصل لمبارك للمسلمين 
فالاخوان اعلنوا عدم المشاركة والسلفيين كفروا الخروج على الحاكم 
وهما اول ناس ركبوا الموجه علشان السلطة وكله بأسم الدين الشيطانى 
صباح الفل 
فيه ناس كدة 
لا بتفهم سياسة ولا بتفهم دين ولا بتحاول تفهم 
اهم حاجة المظاهر 
*​


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *بالعكس انا موافق على هذة المبادرة ولية لا *
> 
> *نسمع منهم حيقولو اية ونفكر ونفكر*
> *ام اننا نرفض فهذا انغلاق منا وتؤخذ علينا *
> ...


 
ياااااه  كنت فين ----------تحية لك


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *عمال تغلط شمال ويمين وسكتنا *​
> *لكن جاهل سياسيا ومخدوع وبتغلط فى اى حد مش عاجبك *
> *راجع نفسك وراجع دينك *
> *راجع اخوانك اللى كل يوم بمنظر مرة حزب دينى ولن نتنازل عن الاخوان المسلمين الحزب الدينى على مدار 30 سنة واكتر والاسلام هو الحل والسيوف فى عهد ( المحتل اللى بتتكلم عنه دلوقتى ) *
> ...


كان نفسى توجه الكلام لى ولصاحب القلب الشجاع
كانت هتفرق كتييير
اما رايك فى مبارك فممكن اناقشك فيه باسلوب متحضر ولنرى من يقتنع


----------



## esambraveheart (21 مارس 2011)

TELLER قال:


> *الكلام ده ايام مبارك ابو قرنين*
> 
> ​


​*مبارك اللي مش عاجبك ده اشرف من مرشد الاخوان مليون مره
علي الاقل مبارك ماقالش " طظ في مصر" زى ما مهدي عاكف مرشد الاخوان قالها بكل وقاحه و وجه مكشوف​*


----------



## TELLER (21 مارس 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *طيب مش هي دي الحقيقه و التاريخ يشهد..زعلان ليه؟؟؟​*
> 
> *الحقيقة هي ان المسلمين اللي في مصر ليسوا الا محتلين عرب همج اتوا حفاة بهمجيتهم من صحراء جزيرة العرب و دنسوا ارض مصر و ليس لهم ناقه و لا جمل في البلد*​


 

الكلام ده ممكن اكلم معاك فيه للصبح ده لو كان عندك قدره على المناقشة اساسا


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2011)

لا أعرف
لماذا فى قسم الأخبار
تدار مناقشات وحوارت
الخبر يقصد به توصيل فكره أو معلومه
وليس مجالا للجدال

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> همّي مين الهمّج؟؟
> 
> رجاءً من الإشراف حذف هذه الأوصاف العنصرية ...
> 
> وشكراً



*سيتم عمل اللازم من قبل مشرف القسم .....*


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2011)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن القوانين و تخصص القسم
الرجاء الإلتزام بالاحترام و قوانين المنتدى
*


----------

